# Our House!



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

So, we're all moved and mostly settled, and it appears I will be able to get into my shop and start setting it up this weekend!
So, I thought I would show you all some pictures. 
This is the front:








And the side. It's big! :bouncy:








This is the front entry:








Here is the living room:














Living looking into dining:







Built-in hutch in the dining room:


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Beautiful! Love all the wood and built ins!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Other half of the dining room:







Sewing/weaving room: (this picture was taken at night before I got a lamp in there.)







Kitchen:














Pantry:







Hall between entry and kitchen:







Upstairs bathroom:







Part of our bedroom: (It has three closets!)







This room will be our library:







Guest room plus bags of yarn. I have a lot of yarn.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I saw the picture of the front, and I thought "what a cute house."

I saw the picture of the side, and I thought "Wow! That's huge!"

I saw the picture of the front entryway and I thought "I love that bench!"

I saw the rest of the pictures and now I have to wipe drool off my computer. Love all the woodwork. :grin:


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Gorgeous! Glad you two are getting all settled.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow! Wow! Wow! 

It's a *beautiful* home! Gorgeous! 

Woodwork, lots of light, lots of room... I don't see anything I would change!

Congrats! :clap:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm so happy for you, it is Beautiful!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

The mission/craftsman style woodwork has me covered in druel.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

What a charming house!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

What a beautiful homey feeling house. I love craftsman style houses. Congratulations.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

what a treasure of a home! I bet that Philip is over the moon about all the wonderful woodwork. (Keeping him from carving dragons and Viking runes in it would be the hard part of living there!)


----------



## amberley (Jul 21, 2014)

That is just beautiful, so big and light and I love all the woodwork.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

so much room!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Such a sweet and lovely house! Wishing you and Philip many happy years there.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

WOW!!!! That would just be my dream house. I am so happy for you and for Philip!! ((((hugs!!!))))) 

Thanks for posting all the pictures. They sure do bring your journey back home to life!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

It is beautiful! I love all the woodwork and built-ins.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I agree, it really is a beautiful home and a treasure. I'm glad that you guys found it.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful! I just love older architecture--where houses aren't all just cookie cutter! Have fun unpacking and "nesting".


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

What a beautiful home.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

It looks so inviting , comfortable , home-y !! LOVE the detailed woodwork ..... the row of windows in the front living room is my favorite !!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Lovely, lovely house. When was it built? 30's? 40's? Was it in that condition when you got it or did you restore it? No room for sheep? But! You can always have a house bunny or two! Woot!

Great house! Wishing you all the best there!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

This house was built by a banker in 1922. It fell into disrepair in the 80's, when a local family bought it and restored the woodwork and some of the plaster. It has been a rental since the mid-2000's. 
So basically, it came like this, for us. Wiring has been mostly redone, but almost everything inside is original. It will need a new roof and a new foundation, and there are some other things that need work, but it has great bones. 
This might be the first house I've ever fallen in love with. It just suits me to my bones.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Gorgeous! You are luck to have found that and they are lucky to have you two as tenets!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Are you renting it or did you buy it? Can you buy it? Owning it would be so kewl!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

We are renting but Lord willing, we will be buying. Philip needs some paystubs first before we can get a mortgage.
It is such a cool house.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Perhaps "rent to buy" might work, but yeah, you* need* to buy that house. I can't think of anything more perfect for you!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Kelsey it really is just beautiful!!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Prayers that you and Philip may be able to buy.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You really lucked out on that house. I don&#8217;t like the kitchen, but in that time period you aren&#8217;t going to do better. So elegant yet comfy.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't envy you the joy of mortgage applications (ask me how I know how they can stink!), but hopefully it'll work out for you!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, I hope you can get it! I'm sure you will have the kitchen looking cute as a bug in no time. My dream kitchen would be totally retro. With aqua colored appliances and a little oval kitchen table - one of those chrome and formica ones. There is actually a company that makes retro looking refrigerators and stoves in retro colors only the mechanicals are modern. I would so love that. 

I love that blue/periwinkle whatever color it is on the fridge on Rachel Rae's show. Well, the older shows. I haven't seen it in forever so maybe she changed it out.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I think a coat of white paint would do wonders for that kitchen. I think the current color would best be called "vomitose", lol.

I was browsing arts and crafts kitchen ideas online, and I really like the first kitchen at this link: http://artsandcraftshomes.com/two-arts-crafts-kitchens/ It's so crisp and clean looking, and it think I could easily use many of those elements in the kitchen without having to make drastic changes to the layout or tear down walls. What do you guys think?

One thing at a time.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

that white kitchen would look fantastic !! I recently refinished our cabinets with Minwax and new hardware ...SUCH a difference !!! I found deals on these web sites .... they can sure add up !!!!

www.knobdeals.com

www.cabinetparts.com


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Kelsey, I think white would be a great idea! I put up tongue and groove paneling (the real wood stuff) that has the little bead down the middle of each piece of wood in my kitchen and painted it white. Not a stark brittle white but a kind of relaxed white. If that makes any sense. I just love it. I love the kitchen on the link you shared and I think you could for sure incorporate some of those idea. New hardware on cabinets after a fresh paint job also really dresses them up if you think it's needful. I love the shelf up high on the walls, too. Lots of storage there! 

Is that one picture after the two kitchen pictures a pantry? Oh, lucky you!!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a whole bag of brand new hardware for a kitchen that's going in my garage sale next weekend. I should take a picture and see if it is something you would be interested in. 

Are the knobs on your cabinets brass or ceramic? I can't tell if they are white/cream ceramic or if it is metal that is catching the light. I love the old ceramic ones and they can clean up real nice.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Sure Kasota, take a pic and send it my way! The knobs in my kitchen currently are white ceramic, but one drawer doesn't have a knob at all! Very odd. We would kinda like to get antique bronze like in the rest of the house, but we'll see. 

Yes, I do have a proper pantry! Plus I added a storage shelf in the space in front of the old dumbwaiter. Funny thing is, I feel like more food storage space would be nice! Lol 
The shelf in my kitchen currently is nice. I have different things like canners and casserole dishes that I don't use often up there.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

I keep returning to these pictures.

You have such a beautiful home.

Please continue to share pictures with us.
I love seeing other people's homes and imagining them knitting, etc.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Jade, I do, too!  You should see the pictures of WIHH's home. She shared some pictures of her home decorated for Christmas last year and it was really stunning. 

You know what else I love to see? You will all probably think I am weird. I like seeing the chair that people sit in when they are doing whatever fibery thing fancies them at the moment. It's fun seeing the different styles people have. I keep searching for a chair that is kinda "me" but haven't found one yet. Not sure where I would put it if I did. I have a very tiny home. 

Svenska, I will be over at my sister's on Sunday and I will dig them out and take a picture for you.  You can probably find a replacement ceramic knob about anywhere if you choose to keep the ceramic. I want to say the ones I have are more brushed brass but I could be wrong. I have been sitting on these things for 20 years and plumb forgot about them until sorting through things for the garage sale. 

I can just imagine a Kelsey-woven rug in pretty colors in your kitchen.  What do you think your kitchen colors will be? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

That kitchen is gorgeous, Kelsey. Kind of what we'll be aiming for when we move as white is really the only way for my husband and I to compromise (he's picky!!!).

MizMary, thanks for those links! I pinned them for future reference.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Kelsey, that first pic is basically what I am doing in our kitchen!
Well, except that I am going for open shelving up top, instead of all those heavy cabinets.
I'm also replacing the window with a garden window, or whatever you call them. I'd like to be able to grow some herbs in it all winter, and show off my colored bottle collection a bit as well.
Are you thinking butcher block counter tops? I've been shopping for them, just love the look of them so much!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I am thinking butcher block countertops, and I do like the upper cabinets. Philip won't let me have herbs in the house though.  He's afraid they'll give bus and diseases to his orchids. Our kitchen window is huge-- almost six feet long! Just think of all the herbs that would fit there!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

My window is huge like that as well.
Here's the window I'm getting, it will be 72" x 35" and sits right up over my sink!
http://www.jeld-wen.com/catalog/windows/builders/vinyl/garden


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL window Debi ! Where would I start looking for butcher block counter tops ?! Hmmmm..... I need new counters and backsplash still ...


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I think Menard's has butcher block countertops. ..


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

ikea has them as well.

Lovely house!!


----------

